# Depression and anxiety food -what is yours?



## Travis Bickle1971 (May 7, 2014)

Pizza, beer, chicken (done anyway, preferably KFC) anything mum cooks, stuff loaded with fat, greasy take-away (schnitzels, burgers, etc)


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

Carbs and sweets! Dinner rolls, cookies, chocolate!


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

Lays chips, pizza, and sausages. I eat that and my metabolism tanks, making me even MORE depressed, driving me to eat more of it...rinse and repeat. :-/


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

Those cheap packs of noodles you can buy at the store and energy drinks.


----------



## Chuunibyou (Dec 30, 2014)

I ALWAYS crave chocolate, pizza and chicken nuggets and fries.


----------



## Chuunibyou (Dec 30, 2014)

And poutine and chips!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

plain lays chips I guess


----------



## SumitaSofat (Jan 2, 2015)

Lays chips, pizza, and sausages, sweets, chocolates...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Coke, theobromine, caffeine, sucrose, high fructose corn syrup, cream, cocoa butter, milk solids, beef parts, chicken, flour, vegetable oil. oh, and french fries. surprisingly, lard is not a part of that diet because... no one really uses lard these days in processed food. Sounds unhealthy, but I regret nothing! it was in celebration  Heroin.


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

Anything potato (wedges or herbed chips are my favourite), large bowls of pasta, veggie burgers, souvlakis, nachos, burritos, fried rice, pizza and, the never fail solution, ice cream.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Lattes...does that count?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Candy.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*on a scale of balance*

cheapest
hot/cold
to fill you up
easiest / quickest to make

I am all self cook so I get what want
I like cooking but concerned how much I consume of what I buy!
it all goes so quick. thrifty purchase to save time loitering, budget...
topping up on remains

restaurants / take away / delivery are off my chart

remaining potatoes go in a Terence Conran clamp for cheapest comfort food
pot noodle in 1980s
cheese
choc
cheap muesli without sugar is my survival choice
but now it's eliminated
I liked my 15min lunch break from work eating muesli quick at home by myself
otherwise following my office people to Chicken cafe to chew through the grease

Haagen Dazs cheaper & more healthy than I ever thought


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

green/chamomile tea. forever.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

When I'm super depressed I just don't eat. But for anxiety.. fries, potato chips or those mini rice cakes (basically just any yummy crunchy thing), any sort of chocolate candy bar, peppermint tea.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Carbs, carbs, more carbs. Mostly pasta and rice. I don't understand low carb diets.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Dark chocolate + avocado.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

You mean what foods trigger or reduce anxiety/depression? Or what foods we treat ourselves too when depressed/anxious?

To try tackle anxiety and feel better about myself, I find breaking meals up during the day and not binge eating has helped. I like weetbix, tuna, avocado, tomatos, spinach, eggplant, fruits and grilled meats. If I start craving sugars or junk, I just take a couple of spoons of nutella out of the jar.

If i'm just down right depressed. I don't really eat . . . .

If i'm unbearably anxious, I keep stocking up on tea and water.

Actually if I'm super happy and have a better self-esteem then normal, that's usually when I'm more likely to eat junk food and maybe binge.



cherelsa said:


> Domino's pizza.


I like there stuff, but I usually feel super down afterwards, EVERY time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ice cream pretty much


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

When I feel depressed or anxious, food is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Pretty much anything that is the absolute worst for you.

- Fried Stuff
- Burgers
- Pasta
- Chocolate
- Anything with obscene amounts of bacon

This pretty much defined 2014 for me, lol


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

So, if this is about meals that are linked to anxiety or depression: All kinds of fast food! Especially when I was a teenager. I have fast metabolism, which explains why I got all crazy eating a whole lot of it a week. I ended up feeling so sluggish after though.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxSharkG1RL (Dec 31, 2014)

god... gummy bears and starbucks caramel frappes in a bottle. . . and mounds. and ruffles cheddar and sour cream chips.. and pizza lunchables.. . no wonder i cant lose any weight.. go figure. . . . why does everything in life have to be impossible! 0_0


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Sonic. I go through the drive thru and order that long hot dog and a soda. Then I park somewhere and eat in the car. Actually, the last time I did this was when I was alone on my birthday.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxSharkG1RL (Dec 31, 2014)

Cyzygy said:


> When I feel depressed or anxious, food is the last thing on my mind.


love your fantastic planet avatar ~ :yes


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

SharkG1RL said:


> love your fantastic planet avatar ~ :yes


Wow, I'm amazed to come across someone (especially your age) that knows about this French scifi masterpiece! I love that movie!


----------



## star14 (Jan 19, 2015)

I can eat sugar for days when I'm depressed because it instantly makes my mood sort of better but it's short term. 
I chew gum constantly if I have really bad anxiety and eating something like popcorn or spicy food seems to kind of help. Mostly I just continue to eat to numb feelings of anxiety which I have been working to try and stop


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

I just stress ate a whole Kirkland pepperoni pizza.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Booze, carbs, carbs, dark chocolate, anything savory, ice cream / gelato, iced coffees, carbs


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't eat when I'm super depressed or really stressed. If I do, it's hardly considered a meal. That's actually how I managed to lose weight recently. Also including the fact that I've been sleeping at least 8 hours every night while unintentionally cutting down on certain foods and walking around in miserably hot weather.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

if i am anxious my tummy is in knots and i find it very hard to eat..... so i have no idea how when anxious people can eat. then if I am anxious and cant eat i fear i lose weight... so its not good.

luckily tho i am eating good the past while.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

mostly comfort food..


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Anything sweet. I don't eat rice or bread anymore but I eat some form of dessert two or three times a day. If I'm sad, I'll crave something sweet. If I'm anxious, I'll use the promise of something sweet as a reward to get myself through the panic attack. I've been trying out new healthy dessert recipes so that at least I can get some nutritional value out of it.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Soda and any kind of chips!!!!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

If I'm extremely anxious or depressed, I can't eat anything. If my anxiety levels are slightly elevated, what I binge on is really whatever is available or in my vicinity. Sweets would be my go to indulgence, with chocolate being my first choice. Cookies are also way up there. Lately, I've turned to Doritos and Tostitos.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

chocolate milk all day baby


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

carbohydrates and anything that isnt good for you.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

dark chocolate, garlicy pasta, salmon. They say sardines also help with depression. Too bad they're nasty.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Just thinking of having junk food improves my mood...something to look forward to. Afterwards, though--there's the rub.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Barely anything other than gallons of icy water..


----------



## HanHanHan (Dec 1, 2014)

White toast and marmite, and a cup of tea. I drink decaf tea.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't have a certain food that I indulge in when I'm feeling messed up. Just whatever I have a craving for at the moment and then I go all out on that. This is such a huge problem. I got to stop stuffing my face.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

anything and everything as long as it tastes relatively good lol keep your hands away when im in depressed mode


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*sad*

nobody cares what happens in tummy

everyone likes their mouth, lips, taste, how the food looks

putting petrol in car is what fixes any problems, or washing it?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Pizza brings joy then sadness when it's all gone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Chocolate.

Cheesecake.

Ice cream.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Chocolate.
> 
> Cheesecake.
> 
> Ice cream.


No cupcakes?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yer Blues said:


> No cupcakes?


Only if they're really pissed off.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Like 40 pizza rolls.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Only if they're really pissed off.


Right. I guess they get pissed off if you put fake cream cheese icing on them? Tell me more of these angry cupcakes. Do they cause heartburn when you eat them?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yer Blues said:


> Right. I guess they get pissed off if you put fake cream cheese icing on them? Tell me more of these angry cupcakes. Do they cause heartburn when you eat them?


Hell hath no fury like a cupcake scorned.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Hell hath no fury like a cupcake scorned.


Let me diagnose you:

You're eating too many angry cupcakes. I prescribe two happy cheesecake slices per day.

Tada! No need to thank me for my scientific advice. Well, I could do with some cheesecake?


----------



## usmedicinemart (Mar 27, 2017)

Lays chips, pizza


----------



## SaiyanPrincess24 (Feb 8, 2017)

I have trouble eating anything when I'm really anxious, but when I'm depressed I just eat tons of any type of potato product and cheese puffs. It's a strange thing :x


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Back when I was really depressed it would be any type of junk food really. Soda, fast food, twinkies, honey buns, just all kind of crap.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Crisps (chips for you Americans) and sweets (kids and grown ups love it so...). 

Once that's finished anything that's salty or sweet (hide your doughnuts, hide your pies, they eatin' everything).


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

firestar said:


> Anything sweet. I don't eat rice *or bread *anymore but I eat some form of dessert two or three times a day. If I'm sad, I'll crave something sweet. If I'm anxious, I'll use the promise of something sweet as a reward to get myself through the panic attack. I've been trying out new healthy dessert recipes so that at least I can get some nutritional value out of it.


I can't believe I ever wrote this  Sweets are still my preferred depression/anxiety food but I eat a lot of bread, too. Nothing like a good sandwich.


----------

